# KUSTAR Khalifa University- Salary



## Freddxb (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

Im new here on this forum and maybe someone can provide some comments and advice.
I was Interviewed in Khalifa University for the Position of IT Systems Engineer and HR informed me that offer letter is pending for approval. Any idea how much time before i receive the offer letter? 
Basic salary?
Housing?
Other benefits? 

Thanks


----------

